# New Member



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Welcome, Dude.*

I love the site & sure you will to.

Hey -- what do they hunt in AZ? We hunt whitetailed deer here!

See you around.

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You come to tnhe right place !*

:set1_STOOGE2::set1_STOOGE2:  We'll get the :welcome: wagon out for you :shocked:!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Mr.Bro (Feb 26, 2009)

*welcome to at​*


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* A W. Have fun here.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------



## A_W (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Jack, 

AZ has 10 big game species...and all species except mt. lion and archery deer have a draw system. Draw odds for elk and antelope are really tough. 

Most archers (myself included) hunt javelina and mule deer and Coues deer (a Whitetail sub-species) during the rut in January.


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------

